# If you were young again, what career would you choose?



## christianyouth (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey brothers,

If you were young again, what career would you choose and why?

In Christ,
- Andy


----------



## Webservant (Apr 23, 2009)

Had I stayed in school I would have chosen a career in science - chemist, biologist, archaeologist - of course, there is no "what if". There is only "is". God has me in the field He wants me in.


----------



## Curt (Apr 23, 2009)

I would be a large person playing in the NBA or NFL for big money - then run after my first contract was over.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 23, 2009)

Curt said:


> I would be a large person playing in the NBA or NFL for big money - then run after my first contract was over.



haha i didn't know we could change our body type! 

i would have went to a good college and been a pastor. but then i wouldn't have ever met my wife.... God is good!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 23, 2009)

If I was young again...wait, this doesn't apply to me!


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Berean (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## christianyouth (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL, same here Ben.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 23, 2009)

If I could do it over I would go to school and become a Park Ranger. I love the outdoors. I would love to work for the Department of Natural Resources.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 24, 2009)

I've changed careers roughly every 5 to 10 years anyway. I actually think I'd not do anything differently, except to be more focused on whatever I was doing. I was fairly distractable as a young man: I couldn't decide between hard science, music, or agriculture, so I did them all, but I could have done any of them better with more focus.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

FIB or CIA!!!


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Apr 24, 2009)

Why, I always wanted to be a lumberjack!!


----------



## EricP (Apr 24, 2009)

The lumberjack sure has appeal, but the buttered scones for tea and leaping from tree to tree would be tough now...if I hadn't had so much coffee, I'm sure I would have been 6 1/2 feet tall rather than 5'11" and shrinking, so that NBA career would've been a reality. Sadly, I don't like tattoos...seriously, like victorbravo I've had a number of careers anyway, and wouldn't pass on any. You get to meet some of the most interesting people...


----------



## nicnap (Apr 24, 2009)

sjonee said:


> FIB



You would be a liar?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 24, 2009)

nicnap said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > FIB
> ...


----------



## Theognome (Apr 24, 2009)

I would be a professional comedian. Of course, the main difference between a professional comedian and a large pizza is that the pizza can feed a family of four.

Theognome


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 24, 2009)

I would have studied literature at the outset (rather than law) and gone on to be an English Teacher.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 24, 2009)

I am still young but I can not deside


----------



## Tripel (Apr 24, 2009)

I would have studied science and gone into medicine. Would have tried to get an M.D. and go into psychiatry.


----------



## the Internet (Apr 24, 2009)

I am 'mature' but still have no idea what I would really like to do now, let alone 20 years ago ... but thanks be to God that He has these things in control ... in everything give thanks ...


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

nicnap said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > FIB
> ...



Hey! Be nice!!!! I was at work and my patients were driving me like a slave!!!! Now, you've gone and hurt my feelings!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Annalissa (Apr 24, 2009)

When I was a little girl, I couldn't decide on one thing. I wanted to be all of the following: a fireman, a ballerina and a missionary doctor.

Honestly, nothing's changed other than the addendum once I turned 16 of wife and mother.  I still want to be all those things.


----------



## nicnap (Apr 24, 2009)

sjonee said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



My apologies, ma'am.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 24, 2009)

nicnap said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > nicnap said:
> ...



Group hug?


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

nicnap said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > nicnap said:
> ...



Hahahaha! Gotcha!


----------



## nicnap (Apr 24, 2009)

sjonee said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



So you took up being a liar this time around, huh?


----------



## Jon 316 (Apr 24, 2009)

What is young? When is one not young? Is being young the only qualification for choosing a career? People can change their career right up til they retire.

Anyway- the elect should have no regrets- God has designed our lives according to His pleasure and purpose.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

nicnap said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > nicnap said:
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 24, 2009)

I had few spiritual desires early in my life, so I respond that I am amazed that God even saved me and I have no wishes for anything other than where I am. I daily thank God for being here, and I pray that I will not fail.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 24, 2009)

If I could do it over... wow...

Amazingly, I can look back over my life and I am actually able to see how past decisions - even my sinful ones! - have led me to where I am now. And I like where I am now. So I guess I'd have to say that I wouldn't change anything... except I'd have been a lot slower to get off the phone whenever my mom wanted to chat. I miss my mom.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 24, 2009)

As far as career decisions I don't think I'd change a thing. I've pretty much been a a dual track since college. I can see God's hand all over it. The changes I would make would to be more diligent in the areas in which I was involved. I'd also have written a lot more letters to loved ones. As I have aged I've grown to value written correspondence in a high degree. The letters I have from my grandparents and my father-in-law are priceless treasures now. I also would not have allowed my job to become such a central facet of my life when I was younger. I missed out on times with my family that I truly regret.


----------



## ubermadchen (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm still young but I wish I would have changed my major to History so I could now be a museum curator.


----------



## christianyouth (Apr 24, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> Anyway- the elect should have no regrets- God has designed our lives according to His pleasure and purpose.



Amen to that brother


----------



## govols (Apr 24, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> If I could do it over I would go to school and become a Park Ranger. I love the outdoors. I would love to work for the Department of Natural Resources.



I would be working right there with you. 

My eldest son was born with a club foot and the doctor we went to see that performed surgery, etc. on him was a well known and authored specialist. He retired a few years back and is now a park ranger at Yosemite Nat'l Park.


----------



## jollymommy4 (Apr 24, 2009)

The only thing I would change would be to have more children--I love being a wife and (homeschooling) mom.




> I wouldn't change anything... except I'd have been a lot slower to get off the phone whenever my mom wanted to chat. I miss my mom.



I think I will call my mom today.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 24, 2009)

I fear that my answer may discounted as I am still young. I feel called to minister Gods Word to His people and to those that are still dead, this is unmistakeable to me. I can do nothing else and will do this with no regret for a "easier" life.


----------



## QueenEsther (Apr 24, 2009)

When I was little (like 9) I wanted to sell houses, but I wouldn't want to do that now.


----------



## tdowns (Apr 24, 2009)

*Whatever it is...*

Keep moving forward, if you are in a good place, enjoy it, if you're feeling "stuck", get moving...my Pastor became an MD, at 42 I think, after already having a PHD, Pastoring a church, and being a teacher for a few years...now he is a part time Doctor, full time Pastor.

I wouldn't change a thing, I've enjoyed my journey, chasing the dreams of acting, screen writing, entrepreneurial projects, and for now, settled down as HUSBAND/FATHER FIRST, and a teacher.

I'm still open to many different paths as my life unfolds, Counselor, Principal, Child Psychologist, missions, or back into the entertainment industry--all once my children aren't in need of me as much for coaching, during the summer and after school....to be continued.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I'd be a lawyer. I wanted to be one when I was younger and ready for college. But now I figure I'd probably get disbarred based on my 
views on Law. And I'd get contempt charges constantly, I'm sure.


----------



## shackleton (Apr 24, 2009)

I would like to change things but in order for my life to be different my parents lives would have to have been different so it would have to go back farther than just me being young again. 

But if I could have done anything I would like to have done some sort of research in the outdoors, animal biologist, marine biologist something along those lines. 

I remember I wanted to be a missionary when I was about 20 and went to school but it did not work out. Now I am a Fire fighter in a mostly dilapidated area so I guess what I am doing is similar to that, constantly helping people but no one ever gets any better. I don't see how Moses did it.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 24, 2009)

I wanted to be a teacher since before I was in school--I got to do that for a couple of years and will do it again (homeschool-style,_DV_). Now I am happy being a wife and mommy and still teaching the little ones some. I just can't wait until we are able to have what feels more like school-time, even though all parents warn me not to wish for them to grow!


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Apr 24, 2009)

This is a question I think about a lot.

People think that you should choose a job that lets you be you. But for you to be you, you need money. Pick a job that has a great chance of getting you good money, then you could afford the wife, the kids, and tithing.

By the ranch you want and you can be you.

On the other hand, God is in control, unless you are in serious rebellion, he has you just where he wants you to be. So I shouldn't worry about what I would do if I were 20 again. In my case, I don't think it would change much. If anything, I would have gone for a career in music or acting and would be worse off than I am.

Since we know that God has a plan for the redemption of man, it is more important how I fit in that. The true purpose-driven life is one that submits to God's purpose and takes even suffering as a badge of honor. This would have sounded noble to my 20-year old ears, but then I found out how hard living a life after Christ really is...

On the other hand, It would be cool to be in the movies.


----------



## Seb (Apr 24, 2009)

If I had it all to do over again...I'd be a Veterinarian or maybe a Crawfish Farmer . 

But since I can't, I'm thankful and content with what I do now - Computer Dude.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 24, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> If I could do it over I would go to school and become a Park Ranger. I love the outdoors. I would love to work for the Department of Natural Resources.




Recently I was talking to a prominent physician in town and he told me that 
he sort of feels envy for my job sometimes. I laughed because that is just absurd and he said...really if I had it all to do over again I think I would have loved to be a forest ranger in New Mexico.


----------



## ubermadchen (Apr 24, 2009)

Seb said:


> If I had it all to do over again...I'd be a Veterinarian or maybe a Crawfish Farmer .
> 
> But since I can't, I'm thankful and content with what I do now - Computer Dude.



I read that as "Vegetarian or Crawfish Farmer". And then I thought, "Isn't that a bit hypocritical? How is that even a career? Oh wait. Never mind."


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Apr 24, 2009)

EricP said:


> The lumberjack sure has appeal, but the buttered scones for tea and leaping from tree to tree would be tough now...if I hadn't had so much coffee, I'm sure I would have been 6 1/2 feet tall rather than 5'11" and shrinking, so that NBA career would've been a reality. Sadly, I don't like tattoos...seriously, like victorbravo I've had a number of careers anyway, and wouldn't pass on any. You get to meet some of the most interesting people...



The other things lumberjacks do, when they're not leaping from tree to tree as they float down the mighty rivers of British Columbia, would get me kicked off the Puritan Board.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 24, 2009)

get a Phd in Political Economy and get tenure at a university in Italy or Greece, that or Corporate Securities Law.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 24, 2009)

Anton Bruckner said:


> or Corporate Securities Law.



Now that would be a tranquil career these days!


----------



## Seb (Apr 24, 2009)

ubermadchen said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > If I had it all to do over again...I'd be a Veterinarian or maybe a Crawfish Farmer .
> ...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 24, 2009)

Something in the medical field.


----------



## jambo (Apr 24, 2009)

I have often thought that if I could be 18 again I would go to university and study history and English Literature. The thing is when I was 18 I had absolutely no interest in studying either of those subjects. The problem is we are approaching 18 from the viewpoint of a 50 year old (or whatever), rather than approaching 18 from the perspective of a 17 year old. These perspectives are entirely different.

Having enjoyed God's blessing throughout the various experiences I have gone through in life, I therefore conclude that I would not change anything.

If however I was young again, I would be looking forward to meeting my wife.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 24, 2009)

I would have studied Religion and Theology more formally and also the Classics. I would have attend seminary much earlier in life and become a pastor. As the Lord would have it; I am doing all these things now, so I look at it as God's time and not mine.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 24, 2009)

There is much wisdom in this thread in regard to keeping family a priority. Thank you. With my current ambitions and focuses, I can seriously see myself in 10-20 years wishing I hadn't spent so little time with my loved ones.


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Apr 24, 2009)

I would like to try agriculture or real estate. But It all depends.. If I was regenerate or not.. Being regenerate now, I would say a seminary professor teaching history. 

OH! btw, quick prayer request.. I am currently unemployed, please pray God will give me strength in these hard times and direction...


----------

